# Saltwater Stingray



## rastarainy (Jul 23, 2008)

are there any saltwater stingrays that would be perfectly fine living in a 40 gallon tank?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nope, can't think of a one.
IF you had a little baby ray in some weird mutant 40 gallon tank that was only 6 inches tall and really spread out crazy wide, then that might work for a little while. Otherwise... no.


----------



## rastarainy (Jul 23, 2008)

haha. alright thanks for the news.


----------

